# Hilfe bei Script (Nachkommastellen runden)



## animawinshere (23. Mrz 2016)

Hallo Liebe Leute,

ich bin ganz neu hier und ich hoffe auch richtig.

Ich habe hier ein Script welches für mich auf einer Seite (nicht illegal keine Angst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) einen Würfelroll ausführt.
Jetzt möchte ich, dass egal ob gewinn oder Verlust die Summe um 5% erhöht wird, was an sich funktioniert hat indem ich * 1,05 anfüge.
Das Problem ist jetzt aber, dass er natürlich nicht rundet. Er soll das auf 2 nachkommastellen maximal.
Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, denn ich selber habe nur sehr wenig Ahnung.
Es folgt das Script:


```
var init = 1 // Einsatz

var delay = 100

var maxBetValue = 50 // Um nicht alles zu verlieren

var start = init
var $Button=$("#roll")
var $bet=$("#bet")

function roll()
{
$bet.val(start)
$Button.click()
refreshIntervalId=setInterval(roll2,delay);
}

function roll2()
{
var thestring = document.getElementById('roll').value
var thenumber = retnum(thestring)
if (thenumber < 5000)

{

start = start * 1.05

}

if(thenumber > 5000)

{

start = start * 1.05

}
if(start > maxBetValue)
{
start = init
}
$Button.click()
clearInterval(refreshIntervalId)
roll()
}

function retnum(str) {
var num = str.replace(/[^0-9]/g, '');
var liczba = parseInt(num);
return liczba;
}

roll()
```
Irgendwo müsste ich ihm ja noch sagen, dass dieses Ergebniss dann auf 2 Nachkommastellen gerundet wird.

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Mfg,

Ani


----------



## Joose (23. Mrz 2016)

Einfach mathematisch runden? 
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11832914/round-to-at-most-2-decimal-places-in-javascript


----------



## animawinshere (23. Mrz 2016)

Habs schon hinbekommen mit to.fixed,  danke


----------

